# Transformers gasing up



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

I got three transformers (500, 750, and 1500kva) that think their job is to manufacture commbustible gases. I know the gas is produced from arcing through the oil but why is this happening, and how do I troubleshoot this?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Mr.C said:


> I got three transformers (500, 750, and 1500kva) that think their job is to manufacture commbustible gases. I know the gas is produced from arcing through the oil but why is this happening, and how do I troubleshoot this?


All depends on what gasses, lets see you DGA results.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mr.C said:


> I got three transformers (500, 750, and 1500kva) that think their job is to manufacture commbustible gases. I know the gas is produced from arcing through the oil but why is this happening, and how do I troubleshoot this?


I don't think you necessarily need to "troubleshoot" the internals of a transformer. If you're certain that the transformers are producing excessive gas (my guess is that you've already had a dissolved gas analysis), the recommended repair is to swap them out or have them rebuilt... sooner rather than later. Postponing this repair can be remarkable.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Zog said:


> All depends on what gasses, lets see you DGA results.


 Agreed.

Off the top of my head, gassing could be the result of winding insulation failure, or circulating currents, or a leak in the transformer housing. Without knowing what gases you've got, it's hard to say where they're coming from.

How old is the oil? Have you trended the gas build-up? When did it start, and what were the load conditions?

Have you done a Doble, Megger, and TTR test on the windings? That should give you an idea of the condition of the coils and it would suggest whether they're causing your gassing.

-John


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I don't think you necessarily need to "troubleshoot" the internals of a transformer. If you're certain that the transformers are producing excessive gas (my guess is that you've already had a dissolved gas analysis), the recommended repair is to swap them out or have them rebuilt... sooner rather than later. Postponing this repair can be remarkable.


All depends on what gasses he has, could be as simple as processing the oil.


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

Will get more info on Monday at the site. Also spoke with a colleague today and he mentioned that there is a bacteria that will grow between the windings and that you must drain and spray the windings and interns with a citrus cleaner.


----------

